# Halifax all in one credit card



## scottmmw (Aug 11, 2008)

hey all, im just looking into getting my first credit card and have been looking at the halifax all in one ... currently it has 0% on purchases for 9 months. Is this good? i did an online acceptance and could get 3500limit. i only want it to finish off my throttle body conversion which will cost 2500. I have over 1500 saved but i thought with the interest free i may as well pay it off over the 9 months instead of throwing it away on one.

Whats your opinions?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Danger is though mate, you don't pay it off before the end of the interest free period and then you start paying through the nose. Maybe a loan would be a better option over 12 months. Yes you will pay interest but at least you'll be forced to pay a bit off each month. 

With a credit card there's a danger of just paying the minimum payment and paying a stupid amount of interest each month with next to nothing coming off the balance.


----------



## scottmmw (Aug 11, 2008)

yeah thanks, im quite aware of that danger. im very good with paying and bills so it doesnt worry, and plus ive got the 1500 in a savings account which i can use to pay a lump off if i fall behind


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Saying that though, having finance to buy a car is one thing, i don't think it's a particularly wise move in the current climate to be getting credit/spending that much on a modification...


----------



## scottmmw (Aug 11, 2008)

yeah i can see your point friend. its just come at this present time when i can get hold of a group buy on parts which are considerably cheaper than normal. 

i was wondering if there we're any charges or hidden costs for paying off in large amounts?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

should't be..


----------



## scottmmw (Aug 11, 2008)

ive just rang them and they said not, i just didnt want to get one and them to sting me for something i didnt understand!


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Make sure you don't have to put a certain amount on the card in the first few months to qualify for the 0% offer. If you get the card, call them straight away to drop the credit limit to £2500 so you can't spend more than you intend.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Huw said:


> Make sure you don't have to put a certain amount on the card in the first few months to qualify for the 0% offer. If you get the card, call them straight away to drop the credit limit to £2500 so you can't spend more than you intend.


I did the same wound mine down to £500 i only use it on online purchases is for the additional protection over a debit card.

They tried to put me off saying that i couldn't increase it again for 6 months. to which mr smart **** replied "thats ok if i need a larger limit i'll get another credit card and cut yours up....." To which i was told to ring up at any time and they would see what they could do :lol:

the all in one charges are (from my paperwork)

on ballance transfers, related interest and charges after 9 months 17.95%

and on all purchases and all other amounts after 9 months is 17.95%

IIRC the offer ends at the end of this month....


----------

